# How Early to Start Looking For Apartments?



## eltobosolo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm moving to Amsterdam for 3 months starting July 1st. Should I be looking at apartments online now, or should I wait until I get there to look in person? Does anyone have any recommendations on sites I should look at?

Thanks in advance!

Tobias


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Look as early as possible. For low rent you might check 'woningbouw verenigingen' that own most of the low cost housing. Just check the www. one of them is Rochdale.nl but there should be others. For free sector there are a couple of websites like funda.nl & jaap.nl (these are nationwide) that give you an idea of what you can get for how much.


----------

